# POLL: What's your AVERAGE of 10 shots on a 6CM circle / soda can ?



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

*POLL: Whats your AVERAGE of 10 shots on a 6CM circle*​
*Whats your AVERAGE of 10 shots on a 6CM circle*

<3 in or touching 6 CM circle00.00%3-4 in or touching 6 CM circle111.11%5-6 in or touching 6 CM circle333.33%7-8 in or touching 6 CM circle333.33%>8 in or touching 6 CM circle222.22%


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

The only reason I started this poll is I have no frame of reference at all for how I'm shooting compared to the other guys on the forum - I really don't have a clue how I'm doing relative to everyone else. Based on what I read, seems most folks shoot a 6 CM circle or spinner (if you shoot cans primarily - that's also about the diameter of a typical can). As far as distance is concerned, lets keep it at around 10m or so - that seems pretty standard.

This is totally anonymous, so please everybody, just click the button for whatever your best guess is to your "average" of 10 shots on a 6cm circle or soda can from around 30 ft away - I'd really be interested to know ... thx for participating.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

You know I’m not able to see the poll. Maybe I need to pull it up on my PC


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I just shoot to have fun and relax. I don't count shots and I don't track hits/misses. I'm sorry, but I really can't answer your question.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Can't see the poll on Tapatalk. 9 out of 10 on an average day

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Depends on the say or the particular point in time.

Some days the safest place to keep a can is 10 meters straight in front of me. Other days I can go on a run and hit 10-15 in a row. Usually right before going 2 or 3 out of the next 20 or so.

I keep learning and improving with practice though. Hoping accuracy and consistency continue to climb.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I seldom miss except on those days when it takes 12 to get a hit and then I quit. I only compete with myself , why ruin a good thing.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

what they said


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

My problem is that I'm not shooting as much as I used to. One reason is that it's really hard to shoot here in the summer. (it is 110F out on my patio right now at 4PM)

Another is that after 76 years of hard living, my hands and back have just about gave up.

That being said, I think if I shot for a week or so, I would be 8 and above. It seems to come back fairly quickly. Didn't mean to dump on the thread, I'm just trying to give you an honest answer.


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

Thanks for the comments everyone - some good shooters on here ... I need to keep practicing :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

I try every shot, maybe 7 for 10 on a great day. It seems there has to be a way to do everything the same way each time and it be as consistent as say a bb rifle, but I aint got there yet lol I enjoy competing against myself, and never quit on a miss


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, on most days I can hit 8/10 at 10 meters, of that size.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

snydes said:


> *POLL: Whats your AVERAGE of 10 shots on a 6CM circle*
> 
> 
> *Whats your AVERAGE of 10 shots on a 6CM circle*
> ...


----------

